# Writing Forums NaNoWriMo Team



## Chrispian (Sep 25, 2005)

If you are going to take part of NaNoWriMo this year, consider doing so as a WF Team member! I'm going take part this year and I know many of you wil, so lets represent WF and show them how it's done!


----------



## Ruben (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow, it's so absurd that I have to try it 

Good luck to everybody who is going to give it a try!

A LINK FOR THE PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW THE SITE:
NaNoWriMo


----------



## valeca (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm in.

So is Selorian.

How does the 'team' thing work?


----------



## Pawn (Sep 25, 2005)

Ruben said:
			
		

> Wow, it's so absurd that I have to try it
> 
> Good lucky to everybody who is going to give it a try!



Seconded.


----------



## thinstep (Sep 25, 2005)

excellent. i need more excuses to not do homework


----------



## Thekherham (Sep 25, 2005)

NaNoWriMo?  Love it.  I did it in '03 and '04 and got my 50,000 words in each year.

So I'll be doing it in '05.


----------



## Pendulum (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm up for it, if you'll have me.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Sep 26, 2005)

I've heard of it but I'm not sure what it is exactly...


----------



## Chrispian (Sep 26, 2005)

Kira the wanderer said:
			
		

> I've heard of it but I'm not sure what it is exactly...



Kira,

From NaNoWriMo


> National Novel Writing Month is a fun, seat-of-your-pants approach to novel writing. Participants begin writing November 1. The goal is to write a 175-page (50,000-word) novel by midnight, November 30.



So basically you sign up and agree to write 50,000 words in one month. Once you get to the goal you upload your manuscript which is then read by a "robot" and destroyed before any human sees it. The robot counts the words and reports if you succeeded or not. So it's really easy to cheat, if you wanted to. However, the point is to write a book in a month and it is a fun and creative way to get a good jump start on a novel. I've done it once before, though I didn't meet the goal. This year I plan on beating the goal!

-Chris


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Chrisian! I've heard of thm, like I said before, but I never knew the details. I think I'll try it out! It sounds like fun and I always have one too many stories going onin my head. It'll be a good way for me to jot things down and clear my mind. I wouldn't mind working with WF for a "team" thing.


----------



## Chrispian (Sep 26, 2005)

I've created a "group" so we can easily see who's taking part this year. Go Sign Up if you are going to be doing NaNoWriMo this year!


----------



## Hodge (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm really tempted to do this... Really good timing, too, because I'm just about finished with an outline for a novel. But I have school work... But this will give me motivation to finish a novel! But I have school work!

Argh!

November works for me, I'm totally doing this.


----------



## valeca (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd recommend NaNoWriMo to _anyone_ regardless of experience/ability.  There are participants from all age groups, all walks of life from all around the globe that do this each year.  

I did NaNoWriMo '04 and got in my 50k.  If I can do it, anyone can.  C'mon!  Do it, do it, do it!


----------



## LoneWolf (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in...November is right in the middle of my college application time, so I think it would help relax me and keep my mind off of stuff. Plus I just had a great idea for a novel today. So I'll do it!


----------



## BookLover (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in too!


----------



## gohn67 (Sep 26, 2005)

Still thinking about it, just depends on how much work I have to do for schoo..


----------



## pgoroncy (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Drzava (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a couple big papers due by December, but I can do em next month I reckon.  Count me in.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Sep 27, 2005)

I've joined. Can't wait to start, I've had all these idea buzzing around in my head lately. But of course as soon as I heard of this my mind went blank, ha ha! Oh well, I have plenty of ideas. I hope I can accomplish this considering that I don't OWN a computer an' all...


----------



## bobothegoat (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll have to wait until later on this October before I'm sure whether or not I'll be able to do this.


----------



## Supergeek (Sep 27, 2005)

I was inspired by the NaNoWriMo site to have my own self challenges, and I fully intend to participate this year.


----------



## Ostrauder (Sep 27, 2005)

My hand is in…

I think nanowrimo will help me because the focus is on finishing. There is no standard for quality.  I get stuck on plot points.  With nanowrimo the point is to write your way through the moments of uncertainty.  With some luck you might end up with something good on the other side.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Sep 28, 2005)

Ostrauder said:
			
		

> I think nanowrimo will help me because the focus is on finishing. There is no standard for quality.  I get stuck on plot points.  With nanowrimo the point is to write your way through the moments of uncertainty.  With some luck you might end up with something good on the other side.


That's a very good point.
If I had enough time to do the things I ought to be doing, I might attempt it.  But alas, I barely have enough time for sleep as it is.

Aw crap, it's nearing 1.  I'll be tired for school tomorrow, or rather today...


----------



## pinkpanther (Sep 28, 2005)

Joined!


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2005)

I promised myself, once I had done this (November 2003), I would never do it again.  Drats!  I may break it because this sounds interesting.


----------



## Indigo (Sep 30, 2005)

I really want to do it but I know how much homework I get and I don't think I'll be able to do it.  :? I know I won't complete it but this may just be the thing I need to kickstart my writing.


----------



## damien_frosst (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm in.  It'll be year four for me, and I've yet to fail (though I did come close to failing).  I've been increasingly involved with it each year too, so having WF and NaNo come together sounds like goodness to me.

I encourage everyone to give NaNoWriMo a try, no matter how much time they have to devote to it.  Just trying it will be good for your writing skills.


----------



## silverwriter (Sep 30, 2005)

*clears throat*

I'll be in this one. My first one...

You said regardless of ability right?


----------



## Half There (Oct 1, 2005)

Sign me up!

I know I haven't been here for a while, mainly because critiquecircle.com is better in every aspect except it's forum, and I haven't been there because of sheer, old-fashioned laziness.

Anyways, I'm here, and I know I can do it unless I sabotage myself (procrastination, etc.). I hope I retain my current vigor.

By the way, it seems that nanowrimo.org is having technical difficulties. I managed to sign myself up though before it went down.


----------



## speculative (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm doing it this year.

To everyone who's in school - it is possible.  I was successful in 2003 even though I hadn't planned at all, was in grad school, and had mid-terms due in November.

Word of warning:  don't procrastinate!  End of November is Thanksgiving so you might have family around so you won't get to write as much as you might have planned.

My only dilemma this year is to pick between writing a fantasy or literary novel...


----------



## bruisedelbows (Oct 2, 2005)

*Hell, I might as well do it too.  If not now, I'll regret not doing it and will have to wait until next November. :shock:  So yeah, count me in! *


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Oct 2, 2005)

im in!, can any1 give me the link to the sign up page. i cant find it (and yes i do feel like an idiot for asking)


----------



## speculative (Oct 2, 2005)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the Nano forums?  I can get to them, but I can't post.  Seems like they are working out some bugs...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 2, 2005)

Ah, this sounds fun. Hey, just because I always write poetry doesn't mean I can't write stories. Generally. It's just a matter of ideas for me...

I'm still debating, but I'll probably jump in.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Oct 2, 2005)

speculative said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the Nano forums?  I can get to them, but I can't post.  Seems like they are working out some bugs...



I believe you have to wait until November before you can start posting.  At the moment, only members who've participated in past NaNos can post.


----------



## Selorian (Oct 2, 2005)

The problem right now is explained on the front page of the site. Basically, there were so many sign ups that one of their servers went down, so they have disabled the login and sign up sections until they get a new server up and running.

Also, you can start posting as soon as you sign up, which you can do starting Oct. 1st (though the server problems are preventing that). The actual writing doesn't start until Nov. 1st, but all features on the site are available from day one of sign up.


----------



## speculative (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

Yeah, I had trouble logging in in 2003, even though I had participated in 2002, so I had to create a whole 'nother login/password.  I had only seen a few posts here & there so I thought maybe the site was down.  There was a registration link, but no "login" link though, which was weird.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm in. Way above my head, I might add.


----------



## midlandsmuse (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm in but I can't register on the NaNoWriMo site until tomorrow... it seems demand outweighed server capabilities.

Do you get a feeling that we must all be a little insane to try this?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 3, 2005)

midlandsmuse said:
			
		

> Do you get a feeling that we must all be a little insane to try this?


You win the biggest understatement award. :thumbr:


----------



## roostah (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm in, although I'll have to wait until the server goes back up again to register.  Luckily, the point of this is quantity, not quality, so I'll be churning out 50,000 words of crap come November.  (Oh yeah...spread the purple prose on thick, baby...)


----------



## Brightside (Oct 3, 2005)

AAArgggh.

Damnit.

AAAAAhhhh.

I'm soooo in too - but writing so many words on 1 subject... well, i was really happy with 7000 words...

ach, well, lets do it - only 50,000 words - any prizes for 60k, or more? :twisted:


----------



## midlandsmuse (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like the registration is now back online.


----------



## silverwriter (Oct 4, 2005)

*happy dance*

Good.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't wait untill November starts!
I remember how much fun (and stress) I had last year.
I just hope I manage to do it again, it would kind of ruin my memory of last year if I can't do it this year.


----------



## northerain (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm definitely in.


----------



## Perad (Oct 5, 2005)

I signed up today... now its time for a plot!


----------



## Selorian (Oct 5, 2005)

I just setup a team area over at the NaNo forums for the WF members. It's under the NaNo Groups-->Writing Groups and Clubs-->WritingForums.com Team.

Make sure to check it out.

Basically it's the same as we would do here, just on the NaNo forums so our presence, determination, and progress can be seen by all and make them red with embarrassment.  :wink:


----------



## Achilles (Oct 5, 2005)

Like I didn't have enough pressure...


----------



## midlandsmuse (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm not seeing this as pressure. The way I see it, you either manage it or you don't. It's not like the world will end if you fail.

I need something to take my mind off other things and a target like this, I think, will help me. But if I start feeling pressure with it I will drop it like a stone.


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2005)

Just might be more than a little crazy but I'm in too. Ha, the hard part is deciding on one idea.


----------



## Rico (Oct 7, 2005)

oh god, I wish I knew what I were doing.

*blames Mark over and over again*

Well...for better or worse, I'm in.


----------



## journyman161 (Oct 7, 2005)

Me too, & I'd like people to take note of signup times & note I was inveighled by Rico, not the other way around...

Not a problem with 50K words in 30 days, but on the same subject???


----------



## Penelope (Oct 7, 2005)

journyman161 said:
			
		

> Not a problem with 50K words in 30 days, but on the same subject???



I can see you writing an indepth novel about debate!


----------



## Londongrey (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm in too, but how is the team thing going to work out?


----------



## Rico (Oct 8, 2005)

Basically, Alex, we're here to support/encourage each other. Have you signed up at nanowrimo.org yet? After that, you can say hi in the thread that selorian set up there


----------



## Londongrey (Oct 8, 2005)

I shall do that ASAP!!


----------



## Rico (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh BTW, the WF thread is under the forum "writing groups and clubs" near the bottom of the page


----------



## Londongrey (Oct 8, 2005)

Already posted, is there comment validation on this site?


----------



## thamior (Oct 11, 2005)

i'll do it, with all the stuff on my plate between work and school, and college, and girlfriend trouble, why not add more stress  i might be able induce a heart attack at the age of 17.


----------



## PaPa (Oct 11, 2005)

November?  Let me check my day planner.

Hmm.  Looks like I'm doing jack shit from now til Doomsday.  Maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## Yukarana Light (Oct 15, 2005)

I signed up yesterday. A bit late, but I already have some ideas...  This is my first NaNoWriMo, and I'm guessing it's harder than it looks, but I'm giving it a try anyway.

(A couple of people on another site tried to write a novel in one DAY. They've got 7 hours to go still, and are at roughly 23-25k words! It makes writing 50k in a month sound a lot simpler. )


----------



## Indigo (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow... I can't be done. *refuses to beleive*


----------



## damien_frosst (Oct 16, 2005)

If you look, you'll find there's different groups out there for writing X words in Y days.  Some of the ideas are pretty crazy - like the novel in a day thing.  Not impossible, but certainly rediculous.  No less rediculous than a novel in a month, but it's about doing something with your writing rather than just saying "I'll get around to it."

I think I've got a rant here... so I'll leave this for now.


----------



## falco (Oct 19, 2005)

ack
I just signed up
probably a bad thing
then again, midterms are over....


----------



## Shaden (Oct 20, 2005)

You can count me in on this, sure I signed up last year. Was my first time *nods* I soared over the 50,000 words. Thought that 50,000 wasn't a 'true' novel (cause I'm stubborn like that) But this year is different. I'm working with a book I've struggled with, it's not a plot I've yanked out of thin air either. So in some ways less spontaneous. And so much I have to be careful with. Plus I have less time on the PC. So, I'm definitely dreading this year's NaMo far more than the last. 

Yes, it is insane, there's no doubt about that. But being a writer is all about seeing how crazy you can get without getting shoved in a straight jacket and shoved in that padded room. In my opinion, those people writing a novel in a day, they're nutters, they need straight-jacketing! I mean, talk about asking to get DVT or RSS or something. If I ever say I'm gonna do that, you have full permission to shoot me. :grin:


----------



## James T Palmer (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm in, of course.


----------



## domodoom (Oct 23, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## Oracle (Oct 26, 2005)

I should give it a try. I don't know if I'll get it all done, since I've got a pretty heavy homework load this semester, but who knows? It'd be nice to be able to write something without constantly going through frivilous revisions and rewritings. WIth such a tight deadline, I'll be able to silence the inner critique! I hope...


----------



## valeca (Oct 26, 2005)

All the new group members--join us over at the WF Team on NaNo.

Forums-->Writing groups and clubs-->Writingforums.com Team thread.

www.nanowrimo.org


----------



## silverwriter (Oct 27, 2005)

Smack talk encouraged!


----------



## white-wolf (Oct 27, 2005)

silverwriter said:
			
		

> Smack talk encouraged!


 
Nooooo, I can't walk the talk, or whatever.  I can't be the only one left speaking English.  Either send another English-speaker to keep me company, or give me a Smack-Dictionary.

If you do neither I shall pout, so there.  :brilsmur:   <-- has nothing to do with the previous comment -- I just love the Smurf's LOL


----------



## silverwriter (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll protect you! Join my team!


----------



## murdershewrote2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm in Jaime!!!


I'm gonna give this thing a shot!!





MSW


----------



## murdershewrote2005 (Nov 1, 2005)

Duplicate....woops


12:07 am, Nov. 1.....LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!!





MSW


----------



## Italiano (Nov 1, 2005)

I have apparently been bullied into doing it. 

*glares at Jaime and Mark*


----------



## silverwriter (Nov 1, 2005)

I so did not bully you. Can you imagine a 19 year old girl bullying an Italian man?

Bah.


----------



## Italiano (Nov 1, 2005)

Maybe you should reread those PM's?


----------



## silverwriter (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm. Fond memories of blackmail.


----------



## Italiano (Nov 1, 2005)

oh god.

Yes. The blackmail.

*hides*


----------



## silverwriter (Nov 1, 2005)

*evil grin*

Enough to inspire death threats even.

*happy sigh*

I love being a woman.


----------



## northerain (Nov 5, 2005)

nanowrimo forum hates my guts...can't post anything. I'm still in though! I'm a little behind but I got a rough plan on the story...Starting later today.


----------

